# Audi USA Announces Model Year 2014 Vehicles & Pricing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi today announced its complete lineup for the 2014 Model Year, including full line pricing and numerous vehicle additions and enhancements. 

Continuing its growth strategy with a focus on balanced performance solutions – enhancements in technology, innovative design and driving dynamics that improve efficiency and performance, Audi announces numerous additions and enhancements to its 2014 Model Year lineup. Audi now offers TDI® clean diesel variants of the A6, A7, A8 and Q5, marking the first time Audi features a full lineup of TDI clean diesel vehicles in the U.S. The RS 7, the most powerful RS model ever offered in the U.S., joins the lineup this fall, representing the epitome of aesthetic design, innovative technology and track-tested performance. Also new to the lineup is the high-performance SQ5, the first-ever S variant of any Audi Q model. The R8 model line is now optimized with a new incredibly fast-shifting double-clutch transmission and the all-new R8 V10 plus model. 

In addition to new model introductions, highlights of the 2014 Model Year line-up changes are as follows: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-usa-announces-model-year-2014-vehicles-pricing/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hey, George. Does the absence of the A3 imply that it will arrive as a MY2015 in early 2014, or are they planning to release as a MY2014 and are just holding back on pricing until closer to launch? 

I'm under the impression that they'll bring the A3 as a MY2014 and the S3 as a MY2015- but I know they're able, by law, to call it a MY2015 even if it arrives in late January.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dan Halen said:


> Hey, George. Does the absence of the A3 imply that it will arrive as a MY2015 in early 2014, or are they planning to release as a MY2014 and are just holding back on pricing until closer to launch?
> 
> I'm under the impression that they'll bring the A3 as a MY2014 and the S3 as a MY2015- but I know they're able, by law, to call it a MY2015 even if it arrives in late January.


 They've not confirmed the MY on the car but they've said March for both cars I believe. In that regard, I'd guess they'll be MY2015 but that's a guess as nothing's been confirmed officially other than timeframe.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

March for the A3 and the S3? Well, I guess that gives me the ability to drive before I order, 'cause there's no way I'll get permission to order in March. :laugh:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Going off of Audi's press release they refer to the car as the "2015 Audi A3".

http://audiusanews.com/newsrelease....new-technologically-advanced-2015-audi&mid=16


----------

